# Why not use a spell check ?



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Iz it thet hard to uze a fecking spill chick ?

It's the title of ths one that just bugs me every time I check the Mk1 forum.

Hopeing, cheepest, insurence.....

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=201027

Im so grouchy sorry


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Gets on my nerves too! surprised he knows what 'INSURENCE' is?!  :lol:


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

I thought it was a wind up? As someone knows how much stuff like this bugs alot of us?

Surely can't be for real!


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

hes a yoof n thay dont edumacate them proparly theze dayz n thats whi he cant spell or punktueight :roll:


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

SteviedTT said:


> hes a yoof n thay dont edumacate them proparly theze dayz n thats whi he cant spell or punktueight :roll:


 Damn! You beat me to the ironic response. :lol:


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you taking the pith?


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Pith off ya twot


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Wotether! :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

The trouble with spell check is that you can spell a word in a different way that is valid. It'd be so much easier if people just learned to read and write.

Jagetmeinnit.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Whath's with the lithp fellath's?


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> Jagetmeinnit.


Is that german? Google translate is stuck...you must have spelt it wrong


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

LOL James, I also keep spotting this thread and it does bug me slightly each time; we all make typo's every so often, but when people write what is effectively complete gibberish I can hardly be bothered to respond.

innit bludd

Charlie


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Charlie said:


> LOL James, I also keep spotting this thread and it does bug me slightly each time; we all make typo's every so often, but when people write what is effectively complete gibberish I can hardly be bothered to respond.
> 
> innit bludd
> 
> Charlie


inter duce :twisted:


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Charlie said:


> LOL James, I also keep spotting this thread and it does bug me slightly each time; we all make typo's every so often, but when people write what is effectively complete gibberish I can hardly be bothered to respond.
> 
> innit bludd
> 
> Charlie


innit bludd :lol: :lol: Y kna wot I'm sayin bruv! :lol: :lol:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Verbal equivalent: "I will look after the doones" Mr Thatch (Donald Trump)  when talking about his nu project in Scotland.

Joe


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=218653

loader ?

noice ?

FFS [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

that had me completly confused for a few moments. a loader dump valve..i was thinking, what was it loading? does it hold the pressure up before it dumps it? it wasnt till i read your replie that i realised he meant louder... :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

We all make mistakes Alun it just bugs the shit out of me (whatever that means) :lol:

PS Reply.... x :wink: sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## alun (Aug 2, 2010)

jamman said:


> PS Reply.... x :wink: sorry couldn't help myself


ironic as im bitching about someone elses spelling :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

*I'm
*else's

WTF is a dump loader anyway? Is it a man-size version of a pooper scooper?


----------



## R80RTT (Feb 5, 2011)

jamman said:


> We all make mistakes Alun it just bugs the shit out of me (whatever that means) :lol:
> 
> PS Reply.... x :wink: sorry couldn't help myself


Your time of tne month!!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

R80RTT said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > We all make mistakes Alun it just bugs the shit out of me (whatever that means) :lol:
> ...


the you mean?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

leenx said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > LOL James, I also keep spotting this thread and it does bug me slightly each time; we all make typo's every so often, but when people write what is effectively complete gibberish I can hardly be bothered to respond.
> ...


So now its gone from not spelling correctly to being a chav :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

all boys are chavs on here bella.....unlike you being a lady


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

I can be a LAD - Y = Because it is easy being a man! :lol: :lol:


----------

